# want your thoughts



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

right i want your thoughts whether they are positive or negative. 

i went into [email protected] today to get extra rat food to tide over until the stuff i order 2moro will arrive. and i saw some gorgeous boys. now i have 2 spare cages, but they would go in together. 
what i want to have your thoughts on is whether to get these boys or not.
i currently have 29 males. i have the money to give vets if needed, and i bulk buy food so another 4 wont matter. i have the spare cages so they will have the room. the only problem is the hubby dosent like rats, but i already have 29 so, who cares what he thinks. lol. 
i know i never said i would get rats from [email protected] but these boys were gorgeous and i will keep thinking about them. so....... should i go 2moro back to the store and get them. 
yes or no?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

I put no just because you know my thoughts on [email protected] anyway lol BUT saying that, if your heart is set on them and you have the time, space and money available go get them


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

thats what i mean bernie. i have the time money etc for them. but i said i would never get any from [email protected] but i really am tempted to get them. they were gorgeous inquisitive boys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Have a sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

dont say that cus i will wake up and just go and get them anyway.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I put no because you just don't know what virus these rats could have. I know a few rat people that have bought rats from pets at home for them to carry the sdav virus and kill off most of there current group.
I had a scare myself back in November luckily it was just 3 that had resp infections at the same time. But I still had to keep away from my friends who has rats for 6 weeks as a "just to be safe" I'd bought a rat from [email protected]


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i already stroked them so the risk is already there. thats 1 of the reasons im against [email protected]


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh 
Well it's up to you then.
I always take a gander over to the rats when I pop in which isn't often.
They had a hairless boy in there he was so tiny and malnourished but I just couldn't take him, the risk and room. My 11 boys are a bonded group too.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i couldnt help myself his nose was sticking out so i had to stroke it. couldnt reach to kiss it  im seriously tempted, im the kind to go out spontanisly and buy them. i have a group of 10, 9, 5, 4 and a lone boy


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

Would you be a little gutted if you went back and they were gone, if yes then i would get them, if no then i would think about it for a few days.

I have 4 females now and 2 of them were from [email protected] adoptions and are the most friendly rats i've ever owned (i've had 38 now in total).
I was against getting rats from there then i saw these 2 girls i left it a week, thought about them being stuck there every day, went back and got them and have never regretted it.

Good luck with deciding.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I put no too, just because of where they would be coming from, having said that my heart rat Cookie was in the [email protected] adoption section and was ex stock, she was a total pleasure to own every second of her life, I think getting her was just like buying one from [email protected] as she wasnt really an adoption, she was just a cheap version of their 'for sale' animals. So if your heart really is saying go for them then I dont think you will be able to stop yourself.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i think i would be disapointed if they were gone. they were gorgeous boys.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Pets at home are open till 8pm you know!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

the hubby is home right now. if i get them 2moro he wont be in till later and wont notice them. can u tell ive done this before


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol, you remind me of me!:biggrin5:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

we must be the best of people then


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CRL said:


> the hubby is home right now. if i get them 2moro he wont be in till later and wont notice them. can u tell ive done this before


Thats terrible behaviour, I would never bring an animal in without discussing it in detail with my oh and both agreeing to them arriving....... shut up everyone else, CRL is fairly new here, I think she might actually belive me


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

im an expert with things like this. i even convinced him to buy me 7 rats for christmas in 2010. i bought home a 1 year old boy and intro'd him. as soon as i walked in the door he said you have a new rat and i said no this is Adurna. (the new rat was adurnas half broher so they looked the same) and he believed me. a month after that adurna died suddenly at 7 months and even after i told him adurna had died he still though kirin was adurna. he isnt the most cleverest of men. the only name he knows of my boys was cookie, but he didnt know which rat he was.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I put 'no', as I was thinking of the bigger picture, though I know how hard it can be to walk away.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I said no because of where they came from but I have had pets from there in the past. Really though of your heart is totally in it I would go with that. Too my people nowadays live with their head and not their heart


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would be wrong to say no seeing as my newest screamer (i.e rat!) is a pet shop boy, i couldnt walk away from alone boy 

so i say yes!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If they're for sale rats then I wouldn't get them as I don't agree with how they're bred and where they come from. Experience also tells me pet shop rats are more sickly then breeder rats.

If they're in the adoption section then go for it. The money goes to charity and the rats get a lovely new home.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> If they're in the adoption section then go for it. The money goes to charity and the rats get a lovely new home.


Do you feel the same way if the rats in the adoption section are [email protected] ex stock? I ony ask because Ive always felt like I was only one step away from buying them from the shop itself when Ive done that, however I didnt realise the money went to charity.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you feel the same way if the rats in the adoption section are [email protected] ex stock? I ony ask because Ive always felt like I was only one step away from buying them from the shop itself when Ive done that, however I didnt realise the money went to charity.


I don't like them putting ex stock animals in the adoption centre, but it's better then being sent back to where they came from to become breeders or snake food. I think I would take an ex stock rat, but I avoid going in to [email protected] because I can't resist a cute face. I nearly came home with a little black hoody girl last time I was there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I don't like them putting ex stock animals in the adoption centre, but it's better then being sent back to where they came from to become breeders or snake food. I think I would take an ex stock rat, but I avoid going in to [email protected] because I can't resist a cute face. I nearly came home with a little black hoody girl last time I was there


I dont go past the adoption bit now for the same reason, having said that last time I went in I came out with 3 mice without even getting past the sales desk, [email protected] is a very dangerous place .


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I dont go past the adoption bit now for the same reason, having said that last time I went in I came out with 3 mice without even getting past the sales desk, [email protected] is a very dangerous place .


Tell me about it! Even my mum fell for this little hoody. She was only 6 weeks old or so, and still looked like a little mouse. She reminded me of Fern when I first got her. There was also a little silver fawn hoody who could of been same age company, and my current girls are laid back to the point of being horizontal so intros would of been easy...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> Tell me about it! Even my mum fell for this little hoody. She was only 6 weeks old or so, and still looked like a little mouse. She reminded me of Fern when I first got her. There was also a little silver fawn hoody who could of been same age company, and my current girls are laid back to the point of being horizontal so intros would of been easy...


I dont know how you walked out of there ratless, I wouldnt have been able to leave them there. That is the reason I dont go any further than the hay and treats section, Im pretty much as full as I like to be now, and with a huge vet bill coming on tuesday I dont think my oh would be very understanding if I come home with another rat right now I saw two rats being given away on freecycle this week and apart from sending them a message steering them in the direction of fancy rats, I walked away that was very hard to do.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I dont know how you walked out of there ratless, I wouldnt have been able to leave them there. That is the reason I dont go any further than the hay and treats section, Im pretty much as full as I like to be now, and with a huge vet bill coming on tuesday I dont think my oh would be very understanding if I come home with another rat right now I saw two rats being given away on freecycle this week and apart from sending them a message steering them in the direction of fancy rats, I walked away that was very hard to do.


3 rats is all that Ican really afford at the moment, and I'm expecting a fairly hefty vets bill soon as Heidi has a lump that needs removing. If I could afford more I'd either go to my breeder friend or rescue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

I replied No. 

Fill your spare cages with rescues instead


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i asked people on another forum aswell (bernie will know the one) and they said they wouldnt answer cus they knew i would just go out and get them anyway. 

i get rescues when i can, ive had quite alot of rescues. 

so i now also have Coren, Loren, Phoenix and Ryvan.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I havent voted in the poll but I was going to vote yes not because I agree with the way these babies were bought into the world BUT the fact that they were bought into the world and were left open to anyone picking them up who may or may not know how to look after rats correctly and give them vet treatment if needed I would rather they go to someone who has the knowledge and means to look after them fully!

I think photos are needed to end this thread with though so I can :drool: please


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I think photos are needed to end this thread with though so I can :drool: please


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Coren








Loren 








Phoenix








Ryvan


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats terrible behaviour, I would never bring an animal in without discussing it in detail with my oh and both agreeing to them arriving....... shut up everyone else, CRL is fairly new here, I think she might actually belive me


Goodness, I've suddenly developed this strange lump in my throat...wonder what brought that on :ciappa:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Goodness, I've suddenly developed this strange lump in my throat...wonder what brought that on :ciappa:


 I have no idea what you are talking about Missus , everybody on the rodent section knows what an angelic soul I am, would I lie? :aureola:

CRL where do you get your names? the babies are adorable btw, no way could you have walked away from them :001_wub:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i read fantasy books so when i see a name i like i write it down. i have a long list of names ive used and names i will in the future. 

Adurna
Aerden
Aeris
Airen
Akkarin
Alaric
Araxis
Asden
Asher
Aysen
Bastien
Braxton
Brennen
Briec
Brisingr
Bristan
Ceryni
Codeh
Cookie
Coren
Crumpet
Crunchie
Davin
Deloi
Denal
Dorrien
Dusty
Eihbear
Eiridan
Eldunari
Emris
Enidin
Ethen
Gwenvael
Harsin
Humbug
Isen
Jaston
Jerrick
Jespar
Keaton
Kenton
Keran
Kerrin
Kirin
Koan
Krevan
Kyddin
Kyrin
Laisren
Leighton
Lerin
Llorin
Loren (lawn)
Lorien
Lorlen
Lothien
Lucien
Lucifer
Lucius
Lupin
Martris
Merin
Micah
Muffin
Naethryn
Obsidian
Onyx
Osen
Phoenix
Phury
Qysan
Rekkk (rawk)
Remus
Reuben
Rhage
Riley
Riordan
Riven
Rixon
Rydan
Rydddlin
Ryvan
Sahor
SaTrryn
Serin
Severus
Toffee
Torin
Tyailan
Tylar
Uru'bean
Vanilla
Wraythe
Xander
Yaellin
Zerin


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

and then girls names, even though i dont own girls

Adina
Aelley
Ariah
Arwen
Aryth
Avala
Avira
Ayrie
Coryn
Denaria
Ebony
Eiria
Ember
Envy
Eularia
Istra
Kaia
Kalaxia
Kalia
Keeara
Keva
Kieta
Korin
Kyna
Kyra
Kyralia
Kyrie
Levi
Lexi
Liiina (lee-eena)
Luna
Midara
Myana
Nyah
Raven
Relistira
Rhen
Riane
Rumer
Sai (sigh)
Scylla
Tasyth
Tylani
Xhex


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So you can have a ton more rats and not run out of names, do you think that excuse will work with your oh?  Ive had a Cookie(rat) and a Xander (hamster), good names those, for two excellent rodents


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i am gong to leave the name xander for my first dog, which will hopefully be a rottie. 
yep have plenty of spare names i could use but i dont think that excuse will work.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

they are beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww I can see why u couldn't resist them there lovely boys.


----------

